# looking for a place to go hunting



## sodaboy33 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would like to come to ND and hunt whitetails. I'm from Michigan U.P. I have been hunting for 27 yrs. and have always wanted to hunt in other states. I'm willing to pay a fee to hunt some private land. I'm a very responsible hunter with many year of hunting. Willing to accept and help . Thanks Robert


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

check out the pictures of the five deer in ten miles post. those are all the bucks we got this year We have thirty thousand acres to hunt let me know i can get y0ou some more information.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Sodaboy

I dont want to start a fight but please dont come here and pay money to hunt any land. Theres no need to show off around here.


----------

